# Raw beef neck bones?



## Mia101 (Oct 13, 2011)

I gather from reading I bought the wrong kind - (cut up).

Toss them or are two more OK?

No problem with the first two, although I am unsure when to pull them.

IDK whether I let her crack and eat them or take them when she gets to that point - or if she should have them at all.

If she can have them - give them frozen or let them thaw?

She's an Akita/shepherd/something else mix (pound puppy).

We know there is something else or she'd be larger (only 58 pounds) but her shepherd markings are clear and so are the Akita traits in and out.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I used to feet beef neck bones when I raised beef. Can't afford to buy them. My guys were able to eat the whole thing. What do the ones you have look like? Can you get a photo?


----------

